# Seminar Announcement



## IMAA (Oct 8, 2003)

OPEN HAND CLINIC w/ Grand Master Phillip Koeppell,   http://www.uskk.org/

 Will be in Muncie, Indiana at Sensei Bill Bowlings Karate Dojo 1222 E. McGalliard Rd.  ph. 765-286-1500 (contact for info)

Price is $40

when: OCT 18th (sat)
Call for time as Im not sure at this point

 Any other questions contact:
Sensie Bill Bowling  765-286-1500

 thanks Sensie Cory


----------



## Samurai (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like fun.  Any idea what will be covered?
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays

INDIANA MARTIAL ARTS


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2003)

Its way out of my area but I wish all agood time. What is going to be covered?
Please give us a follow up after the event


----------



## IMAA (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, from what I understand and from being involved last year he will probably cover,  the bunkai of kata.  

  He will most likely go into some depth of Tuite and its applications within Kata.  Doing some Sanchin.

 The time will be from 12p to 5pm.

  I'll post a review after the seminar itself.  



 Thanks
Cory

 PS. you thinking of attending Jeremy?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

How about that review?


----------



## IMAA (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow sorry it took me this long to get this back... I appologize.  I too did not make the seminar after all the planning to go due to an important family matter that came up.  

  Well heres what I have so far from my Sensei that did attend it.  

  For the begining part of the Seminar,  GM Koeppell took them thru a Kata "sa-chin" I beleive he said it was, and began breaking down the meaning of it, and started showing Bunkai and some tuite from it.  ( Bunkai- Applications of what the moves/strikes represent, and Tuite-pressure point application and nerve strikes which are given within the kata itself).

  After that, they began a simple one step procedure with many basic moves, again Mstr Koeppell showed them that just blocking the technique or strike was not enough that the true punishment was on the limb that you are blocking by striking it w/ a "Raking" motion w/ your knuckles as it goes down the arm or fist of your opponents wrist.  This was the intention of pulling them off thier balance.   

He then showed some simple locks, and applications within these locks.  My understanding was that the Seminar was rather BASIC in terms.

  My take on it from what I seen Sensei show me:  Was it was for the real novice Karate-ka or someone with little to no experience in Tuite/Kyusho jitsu or any type of pressure point background.  I feel had I went to this seminar Im sure I would of walked away w/ something but may of just been a more review of what I already knew.   The Kata they learnt Im sure would of been one thing I could of learnt.. for I do not study the same system he teaches.   One can always learn something no matter how big or small....
  nevertheless it was seemed to be geared for the more less involved martial artist in my opinion.  Then again I wasnt there.

Hope this gives some idea.   I met GM Koeppell last year and he comes every year,  so dont miss out on the opportunity to at least meet him and share some ideas w/ him if you ever get the chance in the future.  GOOD MAN.. and Martial Artist

Thanks


----------

